# General > Pets Corner >  to the person who ran over our puppy.....

## annemarie482

this morning at 10.30am a motorist hit my 6 month old labrador pup and left him for dead.
this happened on the lyth road at the sinclair bay end.
admittedly i sorely regret him getting loose during the ten minutes he was out for his morning pee.
(breaking my heart with guilt here)
but the motorist who hit him, could and should have come and told me they had hit our poor baby ozzy.
ozzy is still in the vets surgery having suffered:
a leg broken in two places
a broken rib
badly bruised lungs with struggling breathing
bad surface wounds on his right side.
possible spinal injury and punctured lung. (awaiting x-ray results)
while i accept it is my fault ozzy got out, you really could have saved him so much pain and suffering by telling me you'd hit him,and not allowing me and my three year old to find him half dead in the drive.
have you no conscience?!
i hope your racked with guilt just as i am.
poor ozzy.

----------


## dozy

So Sorry to hear about your puppy Ozzy, here's hoping that he gets well soon and the driver has the bottle to come forward ..Best wishes ..

----------


## lildj

:O oh my god thats relly sad  :Frown:  i hope poor ozzy gets better soon and keep us up to date on how he is. 

dont know how any one could do that and just keep driving some sad people in this world. 

get well soon ozzy

----------


## Allsorts

Oh No poor Ozzy, I hope he pulls through and please let us know how he is doing.  xx

----------


## emb123

That's absolutely disgusting and totally unnecessary.

Annemarie, best wishes to you and Ozzy, hope the poor wee fellow pulls through with no long term ill-effects.

I'm sure every pet owner who reads this will feel for you all and for Ozzy.  Such a horrible thing to happen and such a horrible thing to just drive off.

Kind wishes....

----------


## Highland lad

Sorry to hear about Ozzy at least he is in the care of the vet now.

I can't repeat what I think of people that do this knowingly.

Hope your bairn is ok.

----------


## candycanegirl

Hope your puppy makes it thru x
How your wee one is ok too, it is so difficult for childrent o see something they love like that. Don't blame yourself. These things happen to the best owners. I wish those that hit animals realised the pain thay cause to owners by not coming and looking for them. As drivers, these things happen but take responsibility.
wishing you all the best. :Smile:

----------


## The Flea

That is so terrible. Hope your puppy pulls through okay and your wee one aint too traumitized.

----------


## cherokee

Oh My Goodness, that's absolutely dreadful Annemarie !!!  :Frown:  :Frown: 

I really hope that wee Ozzy pulls through and that the driver of the car might read this and realise what a totally disgusting thing to do; to leave a wee animal suffering in the road !!  :: 

Please let us know how Ozzy gets on...... thinking of you and your wee 3 year old !

----------


## ducati

This is awful, there are some people in this world who are so self centred they just don't care about anyone or anything else. I hope the wee chap can make a good recovery. And I hope your bairn can grow up with their puppy. The best start you can possibly have in life.

----------


## pegasus

Very sorry to hear this. my OH and i hope for a full recovery with skill love and time

Peggy   x

----------


## upolian

*Just pm'd you,cheers*

----------


## ciderally

how can anyone with any sort of feelings ..leave a poor puppy suffering...i cant understand anyone being so heartless, what goes round ,comes round, one day they will feel the same grief and pain.....love and hug's to you all xx

----------


## annemarie482

thank you all for your kind wishes.
ozzy is getting home tomorrow.

his leg is in a splint as he has two "green stick" (messy not clean cut) fractures and due to the external injuries to his leg which need dressings, he cannot have a cast on.
he's to have complete bed rest for two weeks.
(confined to a crate) to prevent further damage to his leg  :Frown: 

he has a suspected broken rib which only time will heal

his breathing has improved but still has badly bruised lungs and he has managed to wag his happy tail!!

will be so glad to get him home for cuddles!

will take around 6 weeks for his injuries to heal, and probably many pain killers.
but i'm just glad he's alive to be with us.

shame on you for leaving him by the road whoever you are! 
no matter how scared or whatever you were, you should have done the right thing.

----------


## ciderally

I am so glad to hear he is getting home, keep us informed on how he is doing if you dont mind, and find the time as it sounds as if your gonna be busy these next few weeks...which i bet you dont mind one little bit  :Smile:  xx

----------


## aurora32

So sorry to hear about Ozzy and that he has been through such a traumatic accident, some people have no conscience at all, hope that they never have to find what you and your 3 year old did this morning, Hope your little one is ok and no long term effects suffered by what was witnessed. Glad to hear he is out of danger and coming home, sending him speedy recovery wishes.

----------


## Jovi

Hi Annemarie,so sorry to hear whats happened to your pup. Glad he's coming home,he'll be happier and more settled there. Wishing him a full and speedy recovery.

----------


## Liz

I am so very, very sorry about what happened to Ozzy. :Frown: 

How on earth the driver who knocked him down could just leave him there is beyond me! :: 

I am so glad he is getting home tomorrow and here's hoping he makes a rapid recovery.

Thinking of you.

----------


## Dadie

Glad he is making a recovery!

----------


## Beat Bug

So sorry to hear about the awful trauma poor Ozzie suffered. Glad he's making a recovery. Maybe someone saw who did this, and will report it. Please keep us informed

Max, our collie alsatian cross, sends his best wishes andd lots of waggy tails!

----------


## teenybash

Glad you have the wee lad home. He wll heal just fine in the place and with the folks he loves best.....at home with you and the wee one.
Bless his waggy tail even though he must be so sore.....lots of bad words to whoever, callously left him lying.....hope they discover who......

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sorry to hear of your plight and I hope Ozzy makes a full and speedy recovery.

----------


## ducati

Kayli and Tassy send their best. Tassy has been through a lot recently so she has great empathy with Ozzy.

Maybe he can join them for a dip sometime.

----------


## gunnlass

What do you say thats such a horrible thing to have happened, I'm so glad that he is going to recover, poor wee thing.

----------


## Shabbychic

So sorry to hear about Ozzy. Really hope he has a speedy recovery. :Smile: 

The same thing has just happened to one of the feral kittens that we feed. Little Miss Sunshine, who was only 9 months old, and had become very friendly with my hubbie, following him everywhere. She was in the front garden watching him cutting the lawn, and he just came inside for a minute, but when he went back out she was lying in the middle of the road.

I know cats can just run out in front of cars, but she always seemed to be cautious when crossing. I just hate that road. We have buried 5 of our ferals this year so far, and not one motorist has stopped. It just seems never-ending and we feel so helpless, but what can you do to stop ferals crossing the road. :Frown: 

Anyway, just hope Ozzy recovers soon, and good luck trying to keep a puppy quiet for a couple of weeks.

----------


## Leanne

I really home all mental and physical scars heal quickly.

I cannot understand people who leave a poor animal suffering. Why can't they just stop and at least give the poor animal a chance instead of leaving it to die of shock or bleed to death  :Frown:  I wouldn't be able to live with myself knowing that there was some poor injured animal that might take weeks to die - horrible thought!

Away from the nasties now - all the best for healing. I hope you girl isn't too traumatised x

----------


## annemarie482

ozzy is home. 
tried and sore but cheerful. 
here's pic of him now poor soul.
thanks to everyone for their kind wishes xx

----------


## Leanne

Poor little mannie! Lots of TLC and he'll come good in no time x

----------


## ciderally

ah bless him....poor wee soul....thank goodness he is a hardy chap..xx

----------


## Liz

Aw bless wee Ozzy xx  I am sure he is happy to be home.

Shabbychic I am so very sorry on the loss of your wee kitten. :: 
I agree that cats can run out in front of cars but, to be honest, too many drivers are driving far too fast and either can't or won't avoid them.

Heartbreaking!

----------


## Sarah

So sorry to hear that, poor wee guy. I do hope he makes a good recovery.

----------


## Highland lad

Glad to hear he's home.

----------


## sunshine23

I was delighted to read that you puppy is home with you.  What a relief.  Surely the person that hit your dog does feel some sense of guilt and maybe they will annonymously send you some money to pay for the vet bill. Afterall that is the least they could do.

----------


## Fran

I was so upset to read about Ozzy, do hope he nmakes a full and quick recovery, poor little thing. As for the driver, well......I better not say.

----------


## annemarie482

thanks again for all the well wishes.
on the long road to recovery now.
he's still quite sore and needing help to lie down etc
splint will be on for 6 weeks.
but it's to be expected really after the trauma he's been through.
he's managing the odd wag the wee trooper! xx

----------


## teenybash

Big hugs for Ozzy....bless him.

----------


## vincent

that is a shame what happend to ozzy.
we are please he is back home with you he looks so cute.
wish drivers let the owners know and offer to take them to the vets

----------


## ciderally

I have ozzy in my thoughts daily wondering how he and your family are doing...so  glad to hear he is on the mend....will you post an update weekly for us ...thanks xx

----------


## dbooth82

awww poor thing eh glad hes ok now  :Smile:

----------


## annemarie482

Ozzy's doing really well  :Smile: 
he hasn't chewed off the dressings or splint at all!
he's got a week to go in the cage yet then 4 weeks of taking it easy before his next xray. hopefully all will be well and he'll be bounding around in no time!
just now he's sitting up to speak to us, getting a bit bored of his cage and has certainly found his appitite!!  :: 
he wants to say a big thank you to harrolds butchers for they lovely big bones they gave him!
again thank you all so much for your kind wishes,
here's a pic of him enjoying his bone! x

----------


## Leanne

Wow I like the look of that bone!

Glad he is recovering well and his appetite is back  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Liz

So glad to hear that Ozzy is doing so well and he really looks as if he is enjoying the bones. Bless him! ::   xx

----------


## annemarie482

just back from vets.
ozzy's green wrapped leg, then red wrapped, now purple wrapped leg is healing well!
the vet can feel signs of the bone mending and the surface wounds are healing and no longer bleeding!!  :Grin: 
still on cage rest for a week, and the splint on for another 5 weeks.
but mending well! xx

----------


## carasmam

Good to hear he is on the mend, poor wee soul  :Grin: 


And  ::  grr to the lowlife who never stopped

----------


## balto

delighted to hear that ozzy is home and is healing well, max and marley send big hugs.thats marley.

----------


## annemarie482

aww so cute! thanks balto, max and marley!

----------


## grumpy1

OMG thats awful..some people have no conscience...hope Ozzy is on the mend soon....

----------


## cuddlepop

Just back home and dreaded opening this thread,never mind reading it. :: 

Thankfully you've got a happy ending but what a time of it you,ve had.

Your wee star,s a fighter,bless him. :Grin:  

 I just cant bring myself to understand how anyone can leave a poor animal to suffer like this.They must have realised what they done. ::

----------


## annemarie482

> Just back home and dreaded opening this thread,never mind reading it.
> 
> Thankfully you've got a happy ending but what a time of it you,ve had.
> 
> Your wee star,s a fighter,bless him. 
> 
>  I just cant bring myself to understand how anyone can leave a poor animal to suffer like this.They must have realised what they done.


im really pleased with him, he's doing so well.
still cheery too!
will be 5 weeks until the next xray, so fingers crossed.

as for the driver, id hoped they'd come forward and a least give a reason for leaving him where they hit him,( yards from my door.)
also hoped someone might have had an idea who it was, as he must have damaged their car.

thanks for your kind wishes x

----------


## annemarie482

police came a visit today to go over details and check scene etc.
no one has come forwad.  :Frown:  ::

----------


## egregory

It was me who stopped today asking how Ozzy was, sorry should have said just live down the lane from you. Hope the person responsible comes forward, and Ozzy makes a quick recovery, best wishes.

----------


## Mad1man

Get well soon puppy! This thread has just made me realise that although both our dogs have collars and name tags there is no address on the tags - new adress tags I think - and hopefully they wont get out on their own.

----------


## annemarie482

> Get well soon puppy! This thread has just made me realise that although both our dogs have collars and name tags there is no address on the tags - new adress tags I think - and hopefully they wont get out on their own.


good idea  :Grin: 
in our case he was hit half in our drive with a tag with name address and phone number!!
some people just dont care  ::

----------


## viking

What a terrible experience for you all.  Please try not to blame yourself.  The puppy is young and though I'm no animal expert will hopefully make a good recovery.  Something similar happened to my sister's labrador many years ago (at least the driver stopped and owned up - was in a terrible state) and she still enjoys a good quality of life age 14.

----------


## annemarie482

thanks again folks.
ozzy has the vets again today, time for another dressing change.
hoping the vet will say his fortnight of complete bed rest is over and he can hobble round the house a bit!!
poor ozzy's getting fed up of his cage but has been so patient.
fingers crossed folks!!

----------


## thejudd

> Ozzy's doing really well 
> he hasn't chewed off the dressings or splint at all!
> he's got a week to go in the cage yet then 4 weeks of taking it easy before his next xray. hopefully all will be well and he'll be bounding around in no time!
> just now he's sitting up to speak to us, getting a bit bored of his cage and has certainly found his appitite!! 
> he wants to say a big thank you to harrolds butchers for they lovely big bones they gave him!
> again thank you all so much for your kind wishes,
> here's a pic of him enjoying his bone! x


 Soooo good to hear ozzy is getting better and will hopefully make a full and complete recovery. xxx
But am I going mad or am I the only one on here that can't see the pic of the wee chap lol

----------


## annemarie482

sorry did have pics up but the org will only let me have one photo at a time! so had to delete for another thread.
back from vets, dressing changed.
he has a silght lump at the top of his leg so complete caged rest for another 4 weeks ::  ::

----------


## annemarie482

thats 5 weeks today since ozzy was run over,
he's still on complete cage rest with a heavily strapped leg.
but improving all the same  :Smile: 
police appealed in last weeks paper for someone to come forward but no one has.
hopefully get an xray in a fortnights time to see how things are mending.

----------


## teenybash

Glad to hear Ozzy is mending...I bet he is just so looking forward to running about again and having fun..... :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Glad to hear that Ozzy is improving but know he must be so fed up being confined to his pen poor soul.

Hope it won't be long before he is able to get out and about again.

----------


## annemarie482

thats 7 1/2 weeks since ozzys accident and he's now bandage free and out the cage!!
one happy doggie!! x

----------


## teenybash

I bet he is chuffed to bits and get on with the important stuff....like being a puppy.  fun starts now!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Brilliant news that Ozzy is free and doing well!!! :Grin:

----------


## Commore

> this morning at 10.30am a motorist hit my 6 month old labrador pup and left him for dead.
> this happened on the lyth road at the sinclair bay end.
> admittedly i sorely regret him getting loose during the ten minutes he was out for his morning pee.
> (breaking my heart with guilt here)
> but the motorist who hit him, could and should have come and told me they had hit our poor baby ozzy.
> ozzy is still in the vets surgery having suffered:
> a leg broken in two places
> a broken rib
> badly bruised lungs with struggling breathing
> ...


Terrible, just terrible.
Hoping Ozzy recovers ok, although admittedly it might take a while.
I wonder if the driver, selfish person that he or she is, even noticed that they hit a dog?
Feeling for you and the dog,
 :Smile:

----------


## ducati

Great news on OZ the pup. I hope he makes a full recovery and that you he and the bairn can put this experience behind you.  :Grin:

----------

